# Ports versus packages



## maremar (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi all,

 Why I can't install bpytop or bashtop with pkg while they exist on ports? is it related with quarterly vs latest? what are the risks to move to latest in a production machine?

Thanks to all!


----------



## olli@ (Sep 10, 2020)

Yes, exactly. Both of these ports were created just a few weeks ago, so they’re not in the latest quarterly yet.

As to moving to latest … Personally I never used quarterly, but always latest. I think the risk is rather low, but still I recommend that you try it on a test machine first. Either that, or wait for the next quarterly.


----------

